# Which county in Cali has the best GA?



## Mankini (Dec 5, 2014)

Does anybody know which counties in Cali have the best GA? I got it in Marin, Humboldt, and Monterey counties. Monterey's was small-barely enough to get camping supplies. Humboldt they just give you gift vouchers to Kmart and a sporting goods store. Marin was generous and it is enough to stay in a hostel a few times per month and to survive on or to use to get out of town. I've lived all over the state and keep wanting to go back. I'm thinking when I go back next time, it will be to Half Moon Bay, Sonoma, and Napa.


----------



## seeking existence (Dec 6, 2014)

what's GA stand for? general assembly?


----------



## Mankini (Dec 6, 2014)

It's cash you can get from the county every month if you're homeless.


----------



## ATX (Dec 7, 2014)

What all did you have to do/prove to get GA in Marin County? I see that they make you wait 7 days for an appointment sometimes... did you have to do that? Going through the area and might want to hit that up for some gear money.


----------



## Mankini (Dec 7, 2014)

Just walk in, make an appointment; they interview you. Just tell them youre homeless and so on. That's pretty much it. Marin is very fast and efficient. When you get GA there you can also get a month bus pass! I was just wondering if maybe you get more in SF, Sonoma, Napa, or the other Bay Area counties. I think Marin is the most affluent, but ya never know. Where there are lots of billionaires, there's higher tax revenues and so on.


----------



## ATX (Dec 7, 2014)

voodoochile76 said:


> Just walk in, make an appointment; they interview you. Just tell them youre homeless and so on. That's pretty much it. Marin is very fast and efficient. When you get GA there you can also get a month bus pass! I was just wondering if maybe you get more in SF, Sonoma, Napa, or the other Bay Area counties. I think Marin is the most affluent, but ya never know. Where there are lots of billionaires, there's higher tax revenues and so on.



Thanks for the reply man. Did you have to have a cali ID or did they not care like when you get food stamps there? Not sure about the other bay area counties man, but based on what I've seen from Oakland and SF at night... I don't know. I hear down in Long Beach though you can get a hotel voucher for a whole month, but the GA is a little less.


----------



## Mankini (Dec 7, 2014)

You don't have to have a Cali ID. Just some sort of official ID. And you have to say you intend to live in or stay in Marin long term. They don't want you to collect their benefits when youre commuting in from somewhere else, I guess.


----------



## ATX (Dec 7, 2014)

Yeah they wanted that for food stamps too, haven't had any problems though using it all over the country. Wonder if you can withdraw benefits everywhere from an ATM or just in cali.


----------



## Mongo (Dec 8, 2014)

My friend is going to be getting $900 from Butte county but I don't know if that's through out the year or one lump sum.


----------



## Mankini (Dec 8, 2014)

Where's Butte County? I'm mainly familiar with the NorCal PCH corridor. -900!! That's awesome! I was getting $387 per month in Marin; which they said was for a max of 6 months.


----------



## hitchingpdx (Dec 19, 2014)

How long did the cash take to recieve from marin after inital visit?


----------



## Mankini (Dec 19, 2014)

about 5 business days. check is from bank of America, and there's one right across the street!


----------



## hitchingpdx (Dec 19, 2014)

voodoochile76 said:


> about 5 business days. check is from bank of America, and there's one right across the street!


Sweet LA was a hassle, took a month but they retro it.


----------



## hitchingpdx (Jan 2, 2015)

voodoochile76 said:


> about 5 business days. check is from bank of America, and there's one right across the street!


hey sorry to bother you again but im headed that way from carson city the middle of next week, and just looking to find any more information that may help...did you go to the office in rafael?


----------

